
Ask HN: How do you coalesce multiple blogs into a readable stream - NwmG
As not everyone blogs on the same platform, some use medium, some use their own site, some with RSS feeds, some without. Has anyone identified an easy way to pull and organize these into a simple reader view?
======
andersonnnunes
Came here from a recurrent automated search (HTML) that gets transformed to a
feed (RSS/Atom), filtered, highlighted, transformed to email (HTML again), and
sent to a silo where I read my alerts in batches, all with a mostly consistent
layout and handy keyboard shortcuts.

Should give you an overall idea. I do this to thousands of sites. I like it
very much.

------
sebastianconcpt
I'm also interested in knowing how such aggregate should deal with credits to
the authors.

